# Pics of 260 M wheels on my 335 coupe.



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I got a set of 260 M3 reps along with some non-runflat Bridgestone Potenza sports. Also, new black gloss kidney's and black lower mesh.

9.5" in the rear look nice and wide.


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

Very sharp. I like the mods.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful!!! that is one sexy car!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. Here are a few more now with the added M3 lip.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very cool!

They look great with the white.


----------



## LawrenceSmith (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks killer.

I am planning to put those wheels and the lip on my 08 Alpine White 335 sedan. I think the coup will always look better but I think the sedan should look pretty sweet as well.

L


----------



## zampag (Jun 25, 2007)

where did you pick those up?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

zampag said:


> where did you pick those up?


www.VortexTuning.com


----------



## xtremecruiser (Aug 16, 2008)

I like them !


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

xtremecruiser said:


> I like them !


Thanks! I think they give it a little more sporty look.


----------



## perrymaxima (Jun 24, 2003)

Look good and there even 18" how much do those weigh?


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

sweet ride...but i cannot stand white BMW's. oh wait...nevermind.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

perrymaxima said:


> Look good and there even 18" how much do those weigh?


I forget the exact weight but I think they are less than the OEM 18s that came with the car.


----------

